# Help!!!!



## ayden2007 (Nov 11, 2008)

I just got a boss bv6000 dvd/cd player... Out of 20 cd/dvds one one works. all the rest show disk error


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Try the disks in a different player. 

Boss is not a very good brand.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Boss is the sister company of Pioneer that didn't meet Quality Assurance of the pioneer standards.


----------

